# Cameron Pass Area



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Has anyone seen Cameron Pass lately? Wondering of there is snow enough to ski up to Zimmerman lake?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## ofrogg (Mar 14, 2005)

twmartin said:


> Has anyone seen Cameron Pass lately? Wondering of there is snow enough to ski up to Zimmerman lake?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom


Was up Sunday, skinned from the road to Monty Bowls. I think you'd be set for Zimmerman Lake.


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

Skied 7 utes yesterday, plenty of snow.


----------

